# Ireland Trip Raffle Tickets can now be purchased Online!



## vishalshukla (Nov 24, 2009)

In order to handle the growing demand for Ireland trip raffle tickets, we have setup the ability to purchase them online. If you want to buy tickets, please go to http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com.

Once again The raffle winner will receive round trip airfare to Dublin as well as free attendance to the European Kenpo Camp on April 23  April 25, 2010 (http://www.kenpokarate.ie/cgi-bin/events_show.pl?Page=2010_European_Kenpo_Camp) which includes:

*Three Nights Accommodation
*Three Breakfasts in your Lodge
*Three Dinners in the Hotel
*Awards Dinner & Camp Party
*Live Irish Music nightly in the hotel.
*Leisure Centre and Swimming Pool
*Kenpo Demonstrations
*3 Days Training with World Class Teachers including Steve LaBounty, John Sepulveda, Bob White, Ed Downey, Jeff Newton and others.

The winning ticket will be drawn at 2:00 PM on Saturday March 13, 2010 as part of the Bob White Invitational. All net proceeds from the tournament, including the raffle, will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org).

Buy your tickets now as they are already going fast? If you have any questions, please contact Alia White-Cass at alia@bwkenpo.com.

For the kids,
Vishal Shukla
Bob White Invitational Tournament Director


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 29, 2009)

vishalshukla said:


> In order to handle the growing demand for Ireland trip raffle tickets, we have setup the ability to purchase them online. If you want to buy tickets, please go to http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com.
> 
> Once again The raffle winner will receive round trip airfare to Dublin as well as free attendance to the European Kenpo Camp on April 23  April 25, 2010 (http://www.kenpokarate.ie/cgi-bin/events_show.pl?Page=2010_European_Kenpo_Camp) which includes:
> 
> ...


 
Hello...

A great idea for a worthy cause!
How much are the tickets, and is there a limit on how many can be purchased?

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 29, 2009)

It looks as if the raffle tickets are 25$ each. It didn't say there was a limit.


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 29, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> It looks as if the raffle tickets are 25$ each. It didn't say there was a limit.


 
Hello...

Thanks for the info.!!!

Milt G.


----------



## Bob White (Nov 30, 2009)

We have been encouraging our students to purchase the tickets for Christmas presents. Somebody is going to have a very pleasant surprise
if their ticket is chosen.
There is no limit on how many tickets can be purchased. All of the money goes to help children who truly need the help.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## vishalshukla (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Apparently PayPal has a policy against selling raffle tickets, or anything for games of chance, online. Due to this we will not be able to sell tickets via our website.

The raffle is still active! If you would like to buy tickets, please mail a check to Bob Whites Karate Studio with all your contact information (including email). We will send you a confirmation with your ticket #. For those of you who already purchased online, your tickets are valid and you will receive a confirmation email.

If you have any questions, please email Alia White-Cass (alia@bwkenpo.com) or call BWKS. Our address and phone # is as follows:

Bob Whites Karate Studio
1125 Victoria
Costa Mesa, CA 92627
949-645-0337

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2009)

It would be worth it for the Irish hospitality alone!


----------



## Milt G. (Dec 2, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> It would be worth it for the Irish hospitality alone!


 
Hello...

The Irish hospitality may just be worth paying your own way, as well. 

Like James Bond...  "Nobody does it better".

Some wonderful Kenpo and practitioners there, too...

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello...
> 
> The Irish hospitality may just be worth paying your own way, as well.
> 
> ...


 

Sadly I know only a few martial artists from Eire, the SBG guys, John Kavanagh and Ash 'The Bash' Daly. I doubt very much anyone would regret going over for this though! Shame I don't do Kenpo!


----------

